# Upper C, Pumphouse to Radium



## MarkS (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all. Just wanting to know when this run is typically clear of ice & runnable.


----------



## Mtnbob (Jul 13, 2021)

MarkS said:


> Hi all. Just wanting to know when this run is typically clear of ice & runnable.


It’s runnable now.


----------



## MarkS (Jul 15, 2013)

Mtnbob said:


> It’s runnable now.


Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Awbcolorado (Feb 18, 2018)

Saturday there was still some ice running across the lip of the first ramp at radium, but the second ramp was clear.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

A week ago Needles Eye was still iced over and required a portage. There is a post somewhere on Mtn Buzz with pictures.


----------



## MarkS (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks all, much appreciated.


----------

